# Midges, sandflies, noseeums, don't want um...



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Thoughts on control? I sprayed for mosquitos at a friend's back yard that has a TON of foliage (Cyzmic CS and NyGuard IGR). Mosquitos eradicated. So how about the gnats? Will spraying the grass help? Should it be focused on the grass blades or slightly watered into the top of the thatch/soil? Maybe both... nuclear warfare? Any ideas?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I spray grass, vertical surfaces and tree foliage. Around the outside of the property I let it drift all that it wants. There are still some annoying insects, but it's 95% better. I use TalstarP every month. Demnand CS has a longer residual and I'll be getting that after the Talstar is gone.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ohh, and don't forget to wear a respirator, not a dust mask.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Do you use a blower sprayer when treating? Cyzmic CS is generic Demand CS.

Thanks!


----------

